# cutting sheet metal, what do you use?



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

i have a dremel and i have some big ass snips but they are a bit clunky for what i am trying to do (cut out the rear deck) any one else have a recommendation short of expensive power or air tools?


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

What awg is it, and how much do you need to cut, if its relatively thin and you don't mind a little arm work sheers/tin snips like you mentioned, Coping saw/Hacksaw with metal cutting blades, and griders. 

Obvious is plasma cutter.

Handsaws will take some time, but without Pnuematics, though jigsaws should work too it may take some time for alot of cutting.

Also not sure how easy it would be to get a saw inside of a door (your talking about rear deck, but thinking for cutting door metal as well), for anyone else out there wondering.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Get a cheapie angle grinder. A $20 one from Ocean State or a discount tool outlet.

Harbor freight online is good if you don't have those outlets locally. Trust me...you'll get tons useage from an angle grinder once you have one at your disposal.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

GlasSman said:


> Get a cheapie angle grinder. A $20 one from Ocean State or a discount tool outlet.
> 
> Harbor freight online is good if you don't have those outlets locally. Trust me...you'll get tons useage from an angle grinder once you have one at your disposal.


Is an angle grider feasable when trying to modify door metal?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Other than that, a good metal nibbler is very useful for cutting metal. Also a pair of mini bolt cutters are great to have around.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

get a flex shaft for your dremel and a grinding stone for the end of the shaft, or a jigsaw with a metal blade, or both.

http://www.hardwareandtools.com/invt/6989073?ref=gbase


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

I've used a jigsaw with a metal blade before with some success, but a small reciprocating airsaw or a sheet metal nibbler are the easiest ways to do it.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

demon2091tb said:


> Is an angle grider feasable when trying to modify door metal?



Hell yeah. You can get cutting wheels, metal burr wheels for removing rust, abrasive wheels for removing metal, you name it. 

If the area is accesible I use my hand nibbler and finish off with the appropriate wheel.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

khail19 said:


> I've used a jigsaw with a metal blade before with some success, but a small reciprocating airsaw or a sheet metal nibbler are the easiest ways to do it.



Jigsaw works great with the correct blade when you have the room to work with.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I have used my jigsaw with metal blade a few times and it worked out fine.

Option is to go by one of your local sheet metal shops see if they would cut it for you with some electric shears. It would take them only a few minutes if its bare. You might try your local shop see if they have a plasma. 

If you lived close you could come by and use my plasma at the house. Cali to TX is a long drive though. LOL

I used to do stuff for people if it was simple when I did sheet metal fab.

Other than that cheap way is snips or try the jigsaw method, its always good to have a right, left and straight pair of snips laying around.


----------



## Abmolech (Nov 2, 2006)

No air or power.

Effectively tin snips are a cold chisel and shearing surface.
So you could try that.
Drilling a series of holes
Hand nibbler

Hot work?
Use a hot chisel and shearing surface
Gas axe

Expensive tools? 
Nibbler
plasma cutter
Shears
Guillotine
Laser cutter
Water injection cutter


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

dang, thanks guys


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Id say Air Saw all day long..
get a good sew of blades & go for it..
cover anything that could get messedup..
Cloth,leather,Glass,paint..ect ect

good luck..


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

I got this at Harbor Freight for $12 bucks on sale. Worked fantiastic. You will need an air compressor.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=46061


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i used a grinder bit with my dremel to cut both speaker baffles in my Civic. it used up pretty much one whole bit, but worked fine.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

el cheapo pneumatic nibbler from Harbour Freight


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

up until now Ive been using a jigsaw with a metal cutting blade. Now that I have a nice air compressor I will get a cheapo nibbler from harbor freight.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

bobditts said:


> up until now Ive been using a jigsaw with a metal cutting blade. Now that I have a nice air compressor I will get a cheapo nibbler from harbor freight.


Compressor is nice to have since once you have it you can get very powerful tools for dirt cheap.


----------



## waternut (Feb 6, 2008)

With air use die grinder with cut off wheels(ziz wheel?). I also have an adapter that will let you mount 2" sanding and scotch brite pads to clean up paint and sharp edges. Stone wheels to finish out round holes work great, cheap, but don't last long. Carbide cutting wheels pricey but last years if you buy good ones and take care of them.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

waternut said:


> With air use die grinder with cut off wheels(ziz wheel?). I also have an adapter that will let you mount 2" sanding and scotch brite pads to clean up paint and sharp edges. Stone wheels to finish out round holes work great, cheap, but don't last long. Carbide cutting wheels pricey but last years if you buy good ones and take care of them.


die grinder was going to be my suggestion as well if you have access to an air compressor.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

What gauge is it? I've done custom sheet metal for 7 years, maybe I can help. Unless it's really heavy gauge you can pick up a pair of snips and get the job done quickly and quietly. Lowes sells snips for around $20, get the ones with the red handles (around 9" long total). You can cut up to 20 gauge pretty good with those. Just don't get the long handle ones...those suck at cutting thick stuff and or any decent angle.


----------

